# creamed honey



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I made some myself just to see if I could. I did it the hard way.

I could not dedicate a fridge to the 57 deg. optimum temp. so I seeded the honey in the jars at the 10% rate as one should.

I put the jars in the household fridge. I took them out each morning and left them on the kitchen counter to warm up to room temp as when cold they were thick and difficult to stir.

When I got home from work each day I stirred them and put them back in the fridge. after about 10 days to 2 weeks they were pretty well solidified.

I left them in the fridge once they went solid. 

So, yes I would recommend storing them in the fridge. If you don't have room just put them in the basement in as cool a place as you can. 

Even 80 should not allow them to reliquify, though it might be kinda runny at 80. How will they sell it? Normally when for sale it is on the store shelf at 75 or so. 

Can they market it in the fridg? I think it would sell well as a fresh organic thing if enough people would see it in a refrigerated store casing.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

chef 
I usually dont do creamed honey until the fall I dont usually have a calling for it until thanksgiving and that is limited. I would try to find a fridge. surely you could kick some of the items out of a fridge at work after all honey and bees should take presidents since they supply they pollinate the food we eat


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Wine fridges can be set to 57 degrees.


----------

